# Wann kommt Blasc 3.0!?



## Garafdîr (28. November 2008)

Hi zusammen!

Habe seit einigen Monaten, wenn nicht sogar schon seit etwas über einem Jahr Probleme mit meinem Blasc und bei meiner Verlobte schaut es nicht anders aus. Irgent wie geht es nicht wierklich. Wenn wir unsere Rechner hoch fahrn, müßen wir immer auf "Neue BLASC Version suchen" gehen. Erst dann haben wir unter "Aktionen" die "WoW Charakterdaten übertragen / Nach Add-on-Aktualisierung suchen / Auf Neuigkeiten prüfen" stehen. Wenn wir es nicht machen steht unter "Aktion" nur "WoW Charakterdaten überprüfen". Ich habe Blasc schon oft gelöscht und neu installiert gehabt, was nicht wierklich etwas gebracht hat. Meine Einstellung auf Blasc ist auch alles ok, es hatte ja alles funktioniert gehabt wie ich es mal runtergelanden hatte. Vor kurzen hatte Blasc entlich mal meine Char Daten auf mybuffed übertragen, so am 12.11.08 rum und danach nicht mehr. Bei meiner Verlobte währ es am 11.11.08 wo die Daten mal wieder übertragen wurden. Wenn wir unsere Rechner hochfahren und dann auf Blasc auf "Neue BLASC Version suchen" gehen, tut es dem Anschein nach auch machen, aber danach tauchen unten rechts immer 3 kleine blaue Leisten auf die auf fehlern hinweisen. So wie zum Beispiel das unsere Chars nicht aktualisiert währen usw. Was sollen wir tuhen, damit Blasc bei uns wieder läuft???
Und meine negste Frage währe, giebt es vieleicht eine Blasc 3.0 oder ist es vieleicht sogar schon in Bearbeitung???


----------



## Trakodana (28. November 2008)

Hallo Garafdir,

ich kann dir bei deinem Problem zwar nicht wirklich helfen, aber es ist auch hier nicht gerade das richtige Forum.
Schau doch einmal im buffed.de / BLASC Support Forum nach ob dir dort jemand helfen kann.

Gruß Trakodana


----------



## gOOvER (28. November 2008)

Ich reporte mal, damit Dein Post verschoben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (28. November 2008)

Hab den Thread mal verschoben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (29. November 2008)

Garafdîr schrieb:


> Und meine negste Frage währe, giebt es vieleicht eine Blasc 3.0 oder ist es vieleicht sogar schon in Bearbeitung???



Falls soetwas in Arbeit sein sollte, könnte ich es dir nicht verraten bis zu einem Beta-Test. Ansonsten müsste ich deine virtuelle Existenz auslöschen. ;-)
An BLASC wird gearbeitet - inwiefern und was oder bis wann was entsteht is nichts, was wir veröffentlichen.


----------



## Jazzman1976 (1. Dezember 2008)

Also langsam wird es wirklich Zeit für BLASC 3.0 .

Ich habe so extreme Probleme mit BLASC gehabt (Vista, Lich King), dass ich mich dazu entschlossen habe es vorerst zu deaktivieren. Schade. BLASC fand ich immer voll super. Aber im Moment (November 2008) funktioniert der Blasc Crafter nicht mehr, er verursacht sogar noch nervende LUA Fehlermeldungen bei Programmstart. Ausserdem macht der AddOn Updater auch nicht so wirklich das, was er soll. Er updatet zwar noch, allerdings auch nicht immer richtig. Ich hatte z.B. Probleme mit Atlas und AtlasLoot, und zusätzlich noch mit 2 oder 3 weiteren AddOns. Konkurenzprodukte hingegen machen die Updates fehlerfrei. Ich fürchte wenn man mehrere updatende Tools benutzt kommen die sich gegenseitig mit ihrer Aktualität in die Quere... Ich würd es sofort wieder benutzen, wenn wenigstens der Crafter wieder funktionieren würde. Der Beruf des Schriftgelehrten und die neuen Produkte aller alten Berufe fehlen im Übrigen auch noch, was den Crafter alleine deswegen schon nicht mehr nützlich macht... Und wenn wir schonmal dabei sind, dann muss ich auch anmerken das BLASC generell nicht sehr performant und benutzerfreundlich ist...


----------



## MasterThardus (1. Dezember 2008)

Jazzman1976 schrieb:


> Ausserdem macht der AddOn Updater auch nicht so wirklich das, was er soll. Er updatet zwar noch, allerdings auch nicht immer richtig. Ich hatte z.B. Probleme mit Atlas und AtlasLoot, und zusätzlich noch mit 2 oder 3 weiteren AddOns. Konkurenzprodukte hingegen machen die Updates fehlerfrei.



Das BLASC Addon Plugin war von Ace abhängig und da ACE nicht mehr ist geht das BLASC Addon auch nicht mehr. Wenn es da schon Änderungen gibt so sagt mir bescheid^^.





			
				ZAM schrieb:
			
		

> Falls soetwas in Arbeit sein sollte, könnte ich es dir nicht verraten bis zu einem Beta-Test. Ansonsten müsste ich deine virtuelle Existenz auslöschen. ;-)
> An BLASC wird gearbeitet - inwiefern und was oder bis wann was entsteht is nichts, was wir veröffentlichen.



Hallo??? Es geht hier doch nur um BLASC oder? Was wäre so schlimm daran zu sagen woran Ihr gerade arbeitet? Das würde mich jetzt mal brennend interessieren.


----------

